# St. Louis Mo



## Lawn Tech LLC. (Jan 20, 2008)

Just wanted to start a St. Louis site. Hopefully we can help each other.


----------



## BigT (Dec 20, 2007)

I am in St. Charles. Looking for commercial accounts if anyone knows of anything.


----------



## Lawn Tech LLC. (Jan 20, 2008)

BigT;587289 said:


> I am in St. Charles. Looking for commercial accounts if anyone knows of anything.


Are you looking for subcontract work or getting accounts on your own? Do you have insurance? Commercial contracts will require GL and Auto and in some cases WK.


----------



## ddierking (Aug 15, 2008)

I am in O'Fallon, MO. I am looking for any small jobs using my ATV.


----------



## modedicebox (Sep 17, 2008)

In St.Louis fully insured looking for possibly subbing. I've got a 01 F250 with a 8 foot straight blade and a shoveler.


----------



## DuallySnoPusher (Dec 1, 2005)

modedicebox;618204 said:


> In St.Louis fully insured looking for possibly subbing. I've got a 01 F250 with a 8 foot straight blade and a shoveler.


What part of St. Louis are you in we are looking for subs.


----------



## ddierking (Aug 15, 2008)

I am ready to go. Anything in St Peters, OFallon, St Paul, give me a call, 636-236-2693.


----------



## modedicebox (Sep 17, 2008)

DuallySnoPusher;618868 said:


> What part of St. Louis are you in we are looking for subs.


I'm in Maryland Heights. I can travel a bit if necessary. What rates are you offering and bulk or bag salt?


----------



## Lawn Tech LLC. (Jan 20, 2008)

*Calcium and salt prices*

Any of you guys interested in $ 15.25 a bag Calcium by the pallet and Salt by the bag was a really good price also. Let me know.


----------



## YPLLLC (Dec 4, 2008)

I am in West County specifically chesterfield and wildwood. Anyone still looking for subs? I have a 7'6" plow, hitch spreader, and am fully insured. Looking to get a few more accounts or sub work.


----------



## YPLLLC (Dec 4, 2008)

Looks like we will finally get some decent snow in the nex week in STL


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

Good luck boys as a West county guy I say good luck and if the flow gets to much I have some room to help even in short notice.
If you need help dont hesitate to call. We all have bad years.
A few years ago a guy helped me out when the sht hit the fan and I know Karma tells me to do it for others. Also if you have some to subcontract or want to get them covered for a year give me an email.
Hope to see you guys on the road, not the shoulder.


----------



## modedicebox (Sep 17, 2008)

*Hey Man would you mind posting your number, we are looking for a backup, if intereste*



naturalgreen;670546 said:


> Good luck boys as a West county guy I say good luck and if the flow gets to much I have some room to help even in short notice.
> If you need help dont hesitate to call. We all have bad years.
> A few years ago a guy helped me out when the sht hit the fan and I know Karma tells me to do it for others. Also if you have some to subcontract or want to get them covered for a year give me an email.
> Hope to see you guys on the road, not the shoulder.


 Would you mind posting your number? We are looking for a backup, if interested.


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

314 5030733
naturalgreenlawncare.com
I have a shop in crestwood and ellisville


----------



## YPLLLC (Dec 4, 2008)

314-807-3795
Young Professional Lawncare
We service West County mainly chesterfied and wildwood


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

did u guys see that weather for next week
yesterday channel 2 had it in the 50s next week yesterday now high of 36 low 18
looks like alot of ice


----------



## ddierking (Aug 15, 2008)

NO ICE, going to start digging the foundation for my new house next week. Though I am looking forward to the snow so I can get the four wheeler and blade out.


----------



## modedicebox (Sep 17, 2008)

naturalgreen;670840 said:


> 314 5030733
> naturalgreenlawncare.com
> I have a shop in crestwood and ellisville


Thanks for the info. Nice website and business concept and I will give you a buzz if need be.
-Jim


----------



## modedicebox (Sep 17, 2008)

YPLLLC;670855 said:


> 314-807-3795
> Young Professional Lawncare
> We service West County mainly chesterfied and wildwood


Thanks for the info guys. A little piece of mind.


----------



## KustomKare (Nov 6, 2008)

Anyone looking to do some sub contracting . If so contact me. Most are small lots but pay good.


----------



## modedicebox (Sep 17, 2008)

KustomKare;671316 said:


> Anyone looking to do some sub contracting . If so contact me. Most are small lots but pay good.


What area? Terms? Salting?
Thanks
Jim


----------



## KustomKare (Nov 6, 2008)

what area are you from? the price would be a fixed priced no matter how long it takes. Yes salting if you would like you can call me to discuss further.


----------



## modedicebox (Sep 17, 2008)

KustomKare;671341 said:


> what area are you from? the price would be a fixed priced no matter how long it takes. Yes salting if you would like you can call me to discuss further.


Maryland Heights area, have accts in west county, north county. Shoot me an email or phone number.


----------



## KustomKare (Nov 6, 2008)

phone is getting provisioned right now just got a blackberry but my email is [email protected]


----------



## modedicebox (Sep 17, 2008)

KustomKare;671359 said:


> phone is getting provisioned right now just got a blackberry but my email is [email protected]


email sent


----------



## YPLLLC (Dec 4, 2008)

Whats the location of the subbing?


----------



## 02 Stroked (Nov 22, 2008)

I am in Saint Peters and ready to go. Like everyone else said I'm tired of waiting and wishing the snow would just get here!


----------



## YPLLLC (Dec 4, 2008)

KustomKare;671316 said:


> Anyone looking to do some sub contracting . If so contact me. Most are small lots but pay good.


My Phone number is 314-807-3795 and email is yplawncare. I too would like to get some more info on possibly subbing. We plow in west county.


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

Get your subs ready ice on the way


----------



## 02 Stroked (Nov 22, 2008)

It's about time we get some decent weather heading our way. I'm ready to go. I just picked up 2 pallets of salt today to add to my collection.


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

yep I feel overstocked at this time


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

do u like the poly meyer
I just got the new meyer lot pro


----------



## 02 Stroked (Nov 22, 2008)

I like the poly. The only thing though, is that it's pretty heavy even for my f-350. Other than that, it's great.


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

yeah thats why i couldnt get it, that extra weight on my 2500hd puts me way over where I should be


----------



## 02 Stroked (Nov 22, 2008)

You should have bought a FORD! haha jk. Anyways I think that the plow weighs about 800 lbs. I'm not sure how much my brother's 7.5 ft steel blade weights. I know that it is noticeably lighter though.


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

had a ford 250 diesel and ran it til 330000- miles til I traded it.
Best truck but needed a gas truck with diesel going so high


----------



## Lawn Tech LLC. (Jan 20, 2008)

*Snow bid needed downtown St. Louis*

A client of mine goes to a Luthurn church at 20th and Benton by Crown Candy. They need someone to plow the lot and walkways. I do not go that far so pm me or email me at [email protected] and I will get you in touch with them.

Lawn Tech LLC


----------

